# Going to the Vancouver Aquarium today



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

My parents volunteer there and finally had their Volunteer Graduation making them 'official' volunteers now.

Can wait to see the Coelacanth again! Its been 10+ years since Ive seen it and I never get tired of looking at this prehistoric fish long thought to be extinct... floating in a sea of formaldehyde lol

If you are in the area and want to hook up there, post in here or send a PM

I will take lots of pics and post them all in here

post any requests for pics and I will do my best to get them!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I wanna go....
snap some pics of those big rbp, and any large species catfish..
oh yeah and the electric eels if you can...


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Done done and done!


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Vancouver has one of the nicer aquariums that I've been to. I really love the atmosphere and exhibits. Too bad it's not bigger.

Georgia Aquarium is where I wanna go. Georgia Aquarium | Atlanta Attractions | Things To Do Atlanta


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I absolutely love Vancouver aquarium. Have fun and post those pics.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jeeeeeeeeeez louise , thats a cool pic
Monster fishing Thailand and Mega catfish and largest fresh water fish in the world <<< thats my I wanna go one day... pretty cool.. but like on a more realistic aspiration I would love to have a big tank at home waiting to go , and go noodling for catfish , and bring home a big fat channel cat..


BCAquaria said:


> Vancouver has one of the nicer aquariums that I've been to. I really love the atmosphere and exhibits. Too bad it's not bigger.
> 
> Georgia Aquarium is where I wanna go.


----------



## Lex100 (Sep 16, 2012)

Definitely would like to pay a visit there, Georgia aquarium is one of the largest in the world next to Kuroshio Sea in japan.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

You should check out the Monterey Aquarium. It's pretty nice. Not too far away either. Here are a few pics. I was there last year and am going down again this November. Apparently at one time they had a Great White in an exhibit.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I heard today that no great white has ever survived in captivity. We havent figured out what their exact needs are yet.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

coelacanth!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

I asked the locals and they did have a Great White. It left 2 days before I got there because it kept hitting it's nose on the glass and they were worried about it hurting itself. They have a Great White shark program they use for public awareness of sharks.

http://www.montereybayaquarium.org/cr/cr_whiteshark/whiteshark_ours.aspx


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Thats ridiculous. There is a dogfish in the pacific exhibit that has hit the glass so much its snout is bright pink. Nobody cares. Why would they care about that?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Im not saying you are ridic, just the reason they gave you. I know they had a great white, but they never live long in captivity.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Really? Nobody cares? That's horrible. Attached article about sharks in the Monterey aquarium. I wish I had seen the Great White. Would have been something to see!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A dogfish dying from hitting the glass is not going to raise nearly as much flack from the public. 

A Great White doing the same would be front page news in many papers and media outlets, especially if someone had mentioned to the staff about seeing the GWS smacking into the glass and hurting itself. There would be a huge public outcry and animal rights activists would use the death of another GWS in captivity as a forum for claiming that all fish and animals should be set free instead of kept in captivity. 

The reason the staffer gave is therefore very relevant and probably true. They don't need the headaches that would result from a GWS killing itself in one of their exhibits.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Tbh dogfish are pretty much pests, not even good to eat


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

depends where your from, dogfish are good eating to some people... but im with you ,there not something i would eat.


spit.fire said:


> Tbh dogfish are pretty much pests, not even good to eat


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice pics! I love the Vancouver Aquarium. The Georgia Strait tank is probably my favorite - so much to see.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Im sorry about the quality of the pics, many of them became distorted in the upload process. I only uploaded the good ones. 

They have this GIANT arapaima probably 1000+lbs that kept posing for pics with people at the glass. This one dude was taking pics of his gf pretending to kiss the glass right where its mouth was for like 10 mins


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting the great pics Phoenix.


----------

